# NABBA North West 2009 results



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

NABBA NORTH WEST Results

Juniors

1st Aaron Langmead

2nd Dominick Castellano

3rd Stephen Bell

4th Ste Houghton

5th Robert Titchard

6th James McMillan

First Timers

1st Marku

2nd Mike Taylor

3rd Adam Elhashem

4th Paul Tompson

5th Jonathan Fletcher

Over 40's

1st Neil Prescott

2nd Steven Biguisen

3rd Paul Mason

Over 50's

1st Brian Connolly

2nd Marty Yates Brown

3rd Paul Bassnett

4th Ian Atkinson

Toned Figure

1st Claire Burrell

2nd Gemma Gilbert

3rd Michelle Johnson

Trained Figure

1st Vanessa Sewell

2nd Claire Harper

3rd Paula Ustle

Novice

1st Pat Ryan

2nd Joe Boyd

3rd Stuart March

4th Ali Ives

5th Jon Tuplin

6th Adam Snead

Class 4

1st Gary Hutton

2nd Adrian Birchall

3rd Nathan Robinson

4th Paul Hurley

5th Carl Hitchmough

Class 3

1st Tom Young

Class 2

1st Barry Vormawah

2nd Tim Roriek

3rd Ricardo Ro

4th Dave Hancock

5th Cec Clovis

6th Steven Farrow

Class 1

1st Scott Newton

2nd Carl Stephens

3rd Keith Nimo

Overall Tom Young

Pro-Am winner Gary Lister


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you for the credit:innocent:


----------



## voidale (Jun 1, 2009)

Scott Newton dam I didnt think he will take it.


----------



## flex1997 (Feb 20, 2009)

first timers winner was me gary ferguson.. marku????? also my brother got 3rd in the juniors:lol: :confused1:


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

flex1997 said:


> first timers winner was me gary ferguson.. marku????? also my brother got 3rd in the juniors:lol: :confused1:


Ah Thank you for emailing me to let me know,  if you don't tell me I can't change it. :innocent:


----------



## 19AZA92 (May 13, 2008)

thats probably because the under 21's aint posted up there mate (them are the under 18's) =)


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Well done to everyone from Training Station in Liverpool and winning best gym award


----------

